# Tegu bites



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok so I was wondering because I have never been bitten(knock on wood) but I know it's just a matter of time so for those of you who have been tagged what was it like and if you have pics please share because every time I go to pick up my tegu he try's to bite me


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 8, 2013)

Same here I inly got nipped when he was little im trying to avoid that

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2013)

I got bit once, but I had my hand in a fist so he didn't get a good bite. It did draw a little blood though. An adult tegu could cause quite a bit of damage if it wanted to.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been bit by my old female who was guarding her nest. That was the only time and it drew blood. Didn't need stitches, but it did hurt quite a bit, cleaned it up and it was all good from there.


----------



## jondancer (Jan 8, 2013)

When mine was a feisty hatchling I would let it bite me as part of the Taming process. It didn't hurt then. Now it's tame as can be.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok well the story behind this tegu is I met a gentalman in the army leaving for 12 months and he couldn't take it obviously so he sold him to me for 60 he told me that he was a6month old argintenian black and white but honestly he has the agressian of a columbian to me so should I let him tag me


----------



## Renske (Jan 8, 2013)

I have bin bitten by my first tegu wen she was a baby. She had rat bite fever... Becouse i had some blood becose of the bit she gave me the rat bite fever. I got realy ill and almost died... The tegu died of it...
After that I never got bitten again.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't feel letting the tegu bite you is helpful in taming its simply teaching bad habits 

That being said my Kirby tagged me when he was about 4.5 months old he got me twice both were clean bites and sliced me up pretty good also both were my fault so even at that size I bled pretty good lol


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 8, 2013)

Rat bite fever?



Deac77 said:


> I don't feel letting the tegu bite you is helpful in taming its simply teaching bad habits
> 
> That being said my Kirby tagged me when he was about 4.5 months old he got me twice both were clean bites and sliced me up pretty good also both were my fault so even at that size I bled pretty good lol



How was it your fault


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 8, 2013)

I basically live in 2 towns and Kirby is fine with moving from one house to the other never gets stressed or bothered buuuut he HATES the bathroom of one of the houses no idea why but it puts him on edge and I know this but he was in shed and needed a bath so I was giving him one and he soaked and all but when it was over I moved to fast and he spun around and tagged me! 

The second time I was feeding and he got over zealous and three his mouse well I wasn't thinking and picked it up to put it back on the plate he jumped about six inches and latched onto my finger easy to say lesson learned!


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 8, 2013)

How bad was is because I must be skating through my reptiles lives with a shooting star because I have two Juvi savs a Nile monitor an I've had retics and blood pythons and a tegu I have never been bitten or even close to it until now and not going to lie I'm scared


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 8, 2013)

I almost was tagged by Godzilla a few times moving is food he saw me grab it and charged at my hand lucky he missed

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 8, 2013)

It's wasnt awful but it did hurt and I did bleed


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tegu bites*



iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> How bad was is because I must be skating through my reptiles lives with a shooting star because I have two Juvi savs a Nile monitor an I've had retics and blood pythons and a tegu I have never been bitten or even close to it until now and not going to lie I'm scared



Man im scared vtoo

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 8, 2013)

At 6 months old do you think he could take off a finger or my pinky toe


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol well Kirby is 6 months old and right at 3 foot long with quite a but of girth but I think it'd still be a stretch


----------



## jondancer (Jan 9, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> I don't feel letting the tegu bite you is helpful in taming its simply teaching bad habits
> 
> That being said my Kirby tagged me when he was about 4.5 months old he got me twice both were clean bites and sliced me up pretty good also both were my fault so even at that size I bled pretty good lol



I would rather let the animal bite me and show it that it can do no harm, then to run from it and pull my hand away. By pulling away that show the tegu you are scared of it.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 9, 2013)

I have never been tagged by my tegus but my 4 month baby when it was younger had charged me 3 or 4 times and did the leap of faith about 2 foot in the air and snapped at me lol this is all during feeding time so I don't really call it aggression.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 9, 2013)

jondancer said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel letting the tegu bite you is helpful in taming its simply teaching bad habits
> ...



So you'd rather show it it can bite you when when you aggravate it? That makes no sense these are very intelligent animals and what happens when your baby grows up and decides it wants you to leave it alone? That a big set of jaws To let bite you...



jondancer said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel letting the tegu bite you is helpful in taming its simply teaching bad habits
> ...



So you'd rather show it it can bite you when when you aggravate it? That makes no sense these are very intelligent animals and what happens when your baby grows up and decides it wants you to leave it alone? That a big set of jaws To let bite you...


----------



## Murkve (Jan 9, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> jondancer said:
> 
> 
> > Deac77 said:
> ...



Tegus always know that they can bite if they are aggravated. Almost every animal knows that. By pulling your hand away, you're not communicating to the Tegu that biting won't work - just the opposite. The animal wants to be left alone, and its display accomplished that aim. You are unwittingly giving the animal positive reinforcement for their behavior.

By no means should you harass a Tegu into biting for the purposes of "taming", but bites should be dealt with in a calm and stoic manner. Tegus - just like any other trainable animal - need to be shown that behaving poorly will not get them what they want. More than that, they need to be shown that behaving amicably _will_ get them what they want.

The correct response to a bite to the hand is to finish doing whatever you're doing, and withdraw on your terms.

EDIT: Of course I should say that Adult Tegus are at the upper end of what I would consider this to be a competent procedure. Anything much larger, an adult Nile Monitor for example, should probably have their terms considered equally to yours.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok well when he opens his mouth an turns to bite me I just put him back before he can so by doing that am I showing him that when he does that he will get his way


----------



## Murkve (Jan 9, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Ok well when he opens his mouth an turns to bite me I just put him back before he can so by doing that am I showing him that when he does that he will get his way



Yes. You are.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok then starting Saturday I'm goin to dive in head first an I guess he will just have to bite me an see what happens even though I hope he doesn't but if and when I get bit I'll take tons of pics for everyone


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 9, 2013)

Question when he bites cant he take my finger off

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Murkve (Jan 9, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Ok then starting Saturday I'm goin to dive in head first an I guess he will just have to bite me an see what happens even though I hope he doesn't but if and when I get bit I'll take tons of pics for everyone



You might try first sectioning off a part of a room and making a pen of sorts. 

Secure the Tegu in a pillowcase or box or some such. The key here being not to come after it as a predator would, but rather to let it decide to go into a container so that you may move it without the added stress.

Sit in the pen, and release your Tegu while you _sit_ and _ignore it_. Read a book, iPad, 3DS, whatever - just let your Tegu explore. Keep a watchful eye so that it doesn't escape or hurt itself, but otherwise let it do its thing. Eventually it will come to you, and you may reward it with a small bit of food offered from tongs. Do this once every other/third day at first, then gradually increase as your animal becomes more comfortable with you.

The food is key. You want your Tegu to associate you with good things, like outside time and food.



chitodadon said:


> Question when he bites cant he take my finger off



Not likely. Besides, why would you ever put a solo finger in front of your Tegu's mouth? That's the only way I could ever see that happening.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 9, 2013)

Im saying if I have my hand open moving stuff in the enclosure

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 9, 2013)

Well when I almost got tagged was when I was holding him he turned his head a lot further then I expected and he almost got my pointer finger


----------



## tresh (Jan 28, 2013)

Our big guy decided tonight to attack feet...he got my husband pretty good, punctures on both sides of the foot, through a pretty thick wool sock. My husband just got too close to a tegu and his food and paid the price for that.

[attachment=6296]


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got bit real good by my adult male bw Argentine. It hurts like hell and I got antibiotics. My tegu is 3 years old my advise is to always be careful no matter how tame you think they are. Tegus can get grumpy at any time. My mistake was trying to clean up a poop w his food bowl couldn't reach my scooper at the time. I broke the rules however simple and I got bit, he was going for the bowl and got me. He held on but did not shake or roll or it would have been very bad. Learn your tegus habits before long you will have a routine stick to it and you will be fine.


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2013)

An adult tegu could take off a finger. So those of you that think you should just let them bite and keep doing what you are doing, I hope you have a career you can do with missing fingers.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm with James on this one. I think Guru can easily take off fingers.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

Yup no way I let Godzilla try to bite me

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea umm not looking forward to that but I have hard my lil guy since january 6 th and I have only given him contact 4 times beacause he hides all day an comes out at night


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 29, 2013)

my red baby has never tried to bite me but he does the classic whip he doesnt even hiss just gives you a smack then when you grab him hes fine lol i guess hes not really a baby either about a year or so lol but kinda small due to hibernation but i had a columbian who jumped up about 3 feet and grabbed me and did not let go and i bled good lol


----------



## Dubya (Jan 29, 2013)

[attachment=6304]Put on your big boy pants and chest wig and go into the cage in a calm assertive manner like Cesar Milan does with dogs. Let him know you are the boss. Chuck Norris isn't afraid of alligators, so you should be able to handle a 6 month old tegu. Don't be such a wussie. My tegu never whips, hisses, or bites because I always have had my hands in the cage doing things besides feeding. Try to be more like Chuck Norris. That goes for you too, Chitodadon.


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Put on your big boy pants and chest wig and go into the cage in a calm assertive manner like Cesar Milan does with dogs. Let him know you are the boss. Chuck Norris isn't afraid of alligators, so you should be able to handle a 6 month old tegu. Don't be such a wussie. My tegu never whips, hisses, or bites because I always have had my hands in the cage doing things besides feeding. Try to be more like Chuck Norris. That goes for you too, Chitodadon.



lol thats funny haha


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey hey hey im always in Godzilla area no fear of my wild monster lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 29, 2013)

mine bit me 4 times when i first got him, but he is 5 months old now and never complains about alittle human time. guess it varies from tegus?...


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 29, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Put on your big boy pants and chest wig and go into the cage in a calm assertive manner like Cesar Milan does with dogs. Let him know you are the boss. Chuck Norris isn't afraid of alligators, so you should be able to handle a 6 month old tegu. Don't be such a wussie. My tegu never whips, hisses, or bites because I always have had my hands in the cage doing things besides feeding. Try to be more like Chuck Norris. That goes for you too, Chitodadon.



I got my big boy pants on but not only does he hiss whip and bite he is in his hide all day an I was told NEVER EVER EVER take a tegu from it's hide


----------



## Dubya (Jan 29, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Put on your big boy pants and chest wig and go into the cage in a calm assertive manner like Cesar Milan does with dogs. Let him know you are the boss. Chuck Norris isn't afraid of alligators, so you should be able to handle a 6 month old tegu. Don't be such a wussie. My tegu never whips, hisses, or bites because I always have had my hands in the cage doing things besides feeding. Try to be more like Chuck Norris. That goes for you too, Chitodadon.
> ...



I said chest wig too. Maybe your light and temps are not right. He may want to hibernate.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 29, 2013)

Dubya said:


> iiLOVExTEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


But he's extremely active at night with the lights off and the night light on


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

Kill the night light put him on a schedule

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 29, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Kill the night light put him on a schedule
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



The night light is the red bulb and I was told that they couldnt see the color so they just think its warm out


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats y he doesmt sleep of he doesn't need ot dont have it on night bulbs only use to keep temp up

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jan 29, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Thats y he doesmt sleep of he doesn't need ot dont have it on night bulbs only use to keep temp up
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Hmmm so basically at night the temp drops so durning the day he is active


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been bit by tegus more times than I can remember, and in more ways than most would be comfortable with. Feet and toes mostly (they really seem to have a thing for the smell of feet), quite a few fingers, a couple on the calves, and even a few on the face. A big male caught me by surprise once and due to the size of his gape, and what I was doing, I was cut up pretty good from the bridge of my nose to my chin. As for them removing a finger, I would guess it is possible but highly unlikely. In Brasil a large female latched onto the middle finger of my left hand and then death-rolled, trying to spin it off. I got a bunch of nasty lacerations corkscrewing down the finger but was nowhere near losing the finger, didn't even get stitches. In the lab a male latched onto my thumb, and due to the circumstances, I was in no position to do anything but let him try to eat it. He sure chewed on it hard, it indeed hurt a lot, but I again would say there was no danger in actually losing the digit. I've been chewed on by much larger reptiles, gators and turtles, and although I won't claim to be an expert on being bit, tegus really don't have as much power as many would like to think. Definitely with a very large tegu and a fortuitous clamp down with the teeth between the knuckle-bones there's a chance of losing a digit, but I doubt it is a high risk. More painful than dangerous, in my opinion.


----------



## james.w (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree that it is not high risk, but truly believe it is possible.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 30, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Thats y he doesmt sleep of he doesn't need ot dont have it on night bulbs only use to keep temp up
> ...



Yes, chito is right. Temp drop at night. Keep basking spot aboiut 105-110 duri.g the day.


See, Roadkill said you have nothing to worry about. Put on the chest wig.


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been bitten by mine, only twice. Once on the neck and once on the arm. The neck was my fault, because I knew it was coming but I was laying on the couch and he crawled up by my face and was smelling my face/neck like crazy (the way he ALWAYS does before he bites his food)... I knew it was potentially coming, but I wanted let him explore me and respect his space just to see what would happen. He did take a huge bite out of my neck. It didn't break the skin but it left a pretty good hickey mark. Now I don't let him anywhere my shoulders/neck or face. I also always wear long sleeves when I am holding him, just to be extra safe. The other time, he was taking a bath and I usually leave my hand and arm under the water incase he wants to come over to me and rest above the water. But this specific time (only that time) for whatever reason, I moved too suddenly and he lunged and bit me in the arm. I still have the scar where he bit me.... The thing about Tegu bites is that their teeth are pretty blunt, rather then shapr puppy or snake teeth.... but they have incredible jaw strength. Both times that I was bitten, the skin was barely broken, you could see the outline of teeth in my skin and only one of the teeth punctured enough to bleed. But because his bite is so powerful it leaves a pretty decent bruise.... its more pressure then sharp pain. But he does bite like a pitbull in that he clamps and shakes his head. I think thats the only reason why the skin did break.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, one other note: I have a pretty strong pain tolerance.... however, I try to avoid his bites like anyone else would, but I am not scared of them. It did not hurt bad enough for me to be too scared to touch him ever again. And I do feel that way about hamsters and will not touch or hold them, EVER. Lol. I think it would hurt alot worse if it was a finger rather then on flat skin that is harder to grip. When it was on my arm, I could definately feel it but its not like it made me cry or anything... and I am a 25 year old female, if that helps... lol. I was more impressed by his jaw strength then anything else.... The teeth aren't really what hurts, like when you get bit by a puppy or by a snake with needle teeth. It is a completely different sensation. I have a 3 foot Ball Python, who does not bite, but if he did I would be more intimidated by being bit by him then by my Tegu, because I know that my snakes teeth are like little needles that create a piercing sensation, where as my tegu's bite does not just feels like being squeezed.. 

Here are 3 pictures... one is immediately after the bite, one is after it scabbed over and one is just for a size reference of his size when I was bit by him.


----------



## Renske (Jan 30, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> I've been bit by tegus more times than I can remember, and in more ways than most would be comfortable with. Feet and toes mostly (they really seem to have a thing for the smell of feet), quite a few fingers, a couple on the calves, and even a few on the face. A big male caught me by surprise once and due to the size of his gape, and what I was doing, I was cut up pretty good from the bridge of my nose to my chin. As for them removing a finger, I would guess it is possible but highly unlikely. In Brasil a large female latched onto the middle finger of my left hand and then death-rolled, trying to spin it off. I got a bunch of nasty lacerations corkscrewing down the finger but was nowhere near losing the finger, didn't even get stitches. In the lab a male latched onto my thumb, and due to the circumstances, I was in no position to do anything but let him try to eat it. He sure chewed on it hard, it indeed hurt a lot, but I again would say there was no danger in actually losing the digit. I've been chewed on by much larger reptiles, gators and turtles, and although I won't claim to be an expert on being bit, tegus really don't have as much power as many would like to think. Definitely with a very large tegu and a fortuitous clamp down with the teeth between the knuckle-bones there's a chance of losing a digit, but I doubt it is a high risk. More painful than dangerous, in my opinion.



I almost died of a infection of a baby tegu bite. So there is always a risk. My dokter told me I sould never let me bite anymore becouse there is always a risk with animal bites...
My story is somewhere in this topic.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yowch.please, niles, never bite your mommy... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Yowch.please, niles, never bite your mommy...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Hehehe


----------



## Dubya (Feb 2, 2013)

If Gwangi lost his lizard mind and bit me, why I'd just wash it off with Wild Turkey 101 and just down a couple of shots of it , then bandage it with a piece of sandpaper.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 2, 2013)

In my honest opinion, the fact that Renske "almost died" from a tegu bite is probably due to a lack of proper treatment of the bite after it happened. It's important to disinfect the area to get rid of bacteria. If treated correctly, such a thing shouldn't happen. I've only been bitten once by a tegu, and it was from an adult male red and was a feeding response when I was trying to get him out. Long story but it would have been hard to avoid. It wasn't too bad and I disinfected it and had no further issues.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

My ball python hooked me with a fang when I was assist feeding her...is it normal for my hand to be green and black after 2 weeks? Maybe I should have washed my hands after. Sorry... was that mean? *dubya, this is your fault* ... :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kim86 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got the top of the tip of my ring finger bit off yesterday by a year old green basilisk... and they have TINY mouths, haha. So much blood.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 2, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> In my honest opinion, the fact that Renske "almost died" from a tegu bite is probably due to a lack of proper treatment of the bite after it happened. It's important to disinfect the area to get rid of bacteria. If treated correctly, such a thing shouldn't happen. I've only been bitten once by a tegu, and it was from an adult male red and was a feeding response when I was trying to get him out. Long story but it would have been hard to avoid. It wasn't too bad and I disinfected it and had no further issues.



That is exactly why I would use Wild Turkey 101. Disinfect outside first, then inside. Stronger than hand sanitizer.


----------



## jondancer (Feb 2, 2013)

Renske said:


> Roadkill said:
> 
> 
> > I've been bit by tegus more times than I can remember, and in more ways than most would be comfortable with. Feet and toes mostly (they really seem to have a thing for the smell of feet), quite a few fingers, a couple on the calves, and even a few on the face. A big male caught me by surprise once and due to the size of his gape, and what I was doing, I was cut up pretty good from the bridge of my nose to my chin. As for them removing a finger, I would guess it is possible but highly unlikely. In Brasil a large female latched onto the middle finger of my left hand and then death-rolled, trying to spin it off. I got a bunch of nasty lacerations corkscrewing down the finger but was nowhere near losing the finger, didn't even get stitches. In the lab a male latched onto my thumb, and due to the circumstances, I was in no position to do anything but let him try to eat it. He sure chewed on it hard, it indeed hurt a lot, but I again would say there was no danger in actually losing the digit. I've been chewed on by much larger reptiles, gators and turtles, and although I won't claim to be an expert on being bit, tegus really don't have as much power as many would like to think. Definitely with a very large tegu and a fortuitous clamp down with the teeth between the knuckle-bones there's a chance of losing a digit, but I doubt it is a high risk. More painful than dangerous, in my opinion.
> ...



That most likely wouldn't happen in America.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 2, 2013)

I wouldn't say it wouldn't happen in America. I'd say it could happen to anyone who doesn't properly treat a bite from an animal.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> My ball python hooked me with a fang when I was assist feeding her...is it normal for my hand to be green and black after 2 weeks? Maybe I should have washed my hands after. Sorry... was that mean? *dubya, this is your fault* ... :/
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I have been hearing "It's all Dubya's fault" for the past 4 years. Maybe taking some personal responsibility is in order. I guess I'll be hearing it for another 4 years. (Sigh)


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahahaha that's so true Dubya... 
But I'm sure it could happen to anyone who doesn't properly treat the bite, in America or not. I'm lucky enough that I haven't been bitten yet but I'm sure my time will come someday. And when it does, it'll all be dubya's fault


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I voted for him...haha. there.it's actually all MY fault ;p

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 3, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I voted for him...haha. there.it's actually all MY fault ;p
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Did I just waste good sarcasm on you?


----------



## Renske (Feb 3, 2013)

jondancer said:


> Renske said:
> 
> 
> > Roadkill said:
> ...



Why not? The desease I got is not a commen one in europe... It came from america. My tegu was imported from america to germany. I bought it in germany and brought it home.. Then I noticed he did not do very well... I got bitten while trying to feed it. It did not want to eat. I got ill and after I came back from the hospital they did some test on the tegu. They told me he had rat bite feaver like me... They never seen a person with this rat bite feaver bevore in the netherlands. In america 1 of 10 people die of this fever. They had contact with people in america about it becouse we have never had this in the netherlands. 
Our healt care is extreemly good. No one have to pay for it and we have realy good education for it. So it could happen everywhere... Its a very deadly fever. Even with treatment like I had you can die of it.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

Uhhh..... yesterday... my little guy Grabed my ear and played tug of war with me..... i didnt get any picturs because i quickly cleaned it up.... lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Now you can wear gauges! What a smart pet you have! I wonder if mine would pierce my lip for me... hmmmmm. *rubs quail innards on her lip* 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

hahaha just grab your l;ip with a pair of tongs and pull it down for her


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

...we all have serious problems. Haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry but when I look at the thread title it sounds like a snack...haha. "tegu bites! From the makers of bagel bites. Scrumptious little balls of tegu, seasoned just right. Then lightly breaded so you can just pop them in the oven and into your mouth! Great as a snack or on the go! " heh heh... * not available from october til march, unless columbian* 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 4, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I'm sorry but when I look at the thread title it sounds like a snack...haha. "tegu bites! From the makers of bagel bites. Scrumptious little balls of tegu, seasoned just right. Then lightly breaded so you can just pop them in the oven and into your mouth! Great as a snack or on the go! " heh heh... * not available from october til march, unless columbian*
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



HAHAHA! I was just thinking of that! Tegu bites. Cooked just right! Add a side of McCain smiles!


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 4, 2013)

Ahahaha as long as there are microwave instructions for lazy people it's sure to be a hit!!!! McCain smiles sounds like something McDonalds could serve.. Haha ew!


----------



## tresh (Feb 4, 2013)

I've actually had someone ask me before if tegus are edible. 

Considering how fat and lazy my lizards are, I doubt they'd be good eating. But I can totally see someone selling tegu-tail skewers somewhere.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 4, 2013)

tresh said:


> I've actually had someone ask me before if tegus are edible.
> 
> Considering how fat and lazy my lizards are, I doubt they'd be good eating. But I can totally see someone selling tegu-tail skewers somewhere.



They eat tegu in South America (Columbia for sure) I have a friend that was born and raised there when she saw Kirby she said "I've eaten one of him" lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Their feet I think could make cool earrings...and pendants. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 5, 2013)

kinda like the ones you see with alligator feet? "you guys are evil"


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 5, 2013)

God no...see, I meant if already dead...haha. I'm the one who built a co2 chamber to gas mice before freezing them, remember? Haha...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


When I had 4 baby squirrels before...loooonnnnng ago... and in time they died... I tried to cut off and dry their tails but after awhile the fur started falling off.they looked NASTY. A taxidermist I am not. :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

